# Mystique Costume HELP!!



## lin7zlu (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm trying to do Mystique from X-Men this year and I'm thinkin liquid latex is the way to go but I'm not familiar with the stuff and could use a little help. Can I get a 'scaly skin' effect with liquid latex? P.S. no i will not be naked (sorry boys) i am not Rebecca Romijn Stamos.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

If you dont want to go with the naked/appliance route, the next best thing would be to paint a body suit.

I have done both of these applications and you can get decent results with the body suit. Now you can also go with the, pardon the term, sticky bra and cover that, as for teh bottoms, I'd go with the skimpiest bikini bottoms you feel comfortable with.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

this place has a lot of info on latex: Liquid Latex Body Paint

as for the scales you might be able to make a clay model of what you want, then a plaster mold to put the latex into, let it dry then put the scale where you want them.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

I read that the actress was covered in non-tacky PAX paint, which you can order from a lot of places. Most serious makeup people mix their own. It's one part acrylic paint and one part surgical adhesive. If you get the non-sticky type, no need to powder yourself.

Remember, liquid latex will stick to itself real bad, so you couldn't really let any part of you...touch any other part of you.

You can get regular and non-tacky pax paint at fxwarehouse if you want, but I recommend these folks. Get the Tack-Free...


Composite Effects - APAX Paint, Quality PAX Paint alternative


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Another option would be a full zentai body suit. Check ebay.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Spats said:


> I read that the actress was covered in non-tacky PAX paint, which you can order from a lot of places. Most serious makeup people mix their own. It's one part acrylic paint and one part surgical adhesive. If you get the non-sticky type, no need to powder yourself.
> 
> Remember, liquid latex will stick to itself real bad, so you couldn't really let any part of you...touch any other part of you.
> 
> ...


Actually, you can use latex as long as it's powdered as well. Think of latex gloves...


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

I have used paint on your skin liquid latex before as costuming. If I ever use it again, I'm going to make sure to shave all the little peach fuzz off my body first. It was awful trying to get it off and having it stick to the hairs. Kinda like waxing but much less efficient. 
What about a wet suit and painting that with the latex? That way it would be skin tight and easier to get out of to use the bathroom. Staying with the clay idea, you could make the scales out of that, glue to the suit and then paint over it. 
Sounds like a really fun idea for a costume!


----------



## lin7zlu (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for your help guys.
Actually, I was thinkin I could mix some ideas. Since she wears a black outfit in the new cartoon.
http://www.comicbookmovie.com/images/news/comic-news/Mystique.jpg
I could do that and I wouldn't have to paint as much. 
But I'd still like to do the skin effects from the movie. I figure if I'm blue, scaly with red hair and yellow eyes...people with still know who I am.



Spats said:


> I read that the actress was covered in non-tacky PAX paint, which you can order from a lot of places. Most serious makeup people mix their own. It's one part acrylic paint and one part surgical adhesive. If you get the non-sticky type, no need to powder yourself.
> 
> Remember, liquid latex will stick to itself real bad, so you couldn't really let any part of you...touch any other part of you.
> 
> ...



Is there no way to 'seal' liquid latex so it won't stick to itself?


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

You know, the only time I've ever seen her scaly is in the movies. I'm sure you could get by without the scales...blue skin and red hair should be enough to get the point across.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Powdering the latex so it does not stick to itself has been the "traditional" way to take away the tackiness for many decades. You can powder it just after it is dry, when applying to the skin.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Rikki said:


> Another option would be a full zentai body suit. Check ebay.


Thats a good idea for a room with glowing spots. You could get a full body suit either with spots or paint on your own with glow in the dark paint from Michaels. 

You never know, someone on their might be able to make you a Mystique costume too. That will save you time and maybe money.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre (Sep 29, 2007)

Great costume idea Mystique is awesome, so is Dark Phoenix. Good luck and post a pic. Would love to see how it turned out.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Deviant Slick latex polish might work to keep it from sticking. Works well on my latex clothes. 
Website says:"Deviant SLICK Polish™ is the finest polish available for shining Deviant Liquid Latex™ and all latex, rubber, vinyl and PVC clothing and accessories. Water-based, non-toxic and formulated with a heavy silicone content, SLICK™ lends a brilliant sheen and protective coating to tarnished or dull surfaces. Remember, petroleum-based polishing products, such as Armor-All®, will ruin latex! Use only water-based polish on latex items. Deviant SLICK Polish™ also has many practical home and auto applications!"
At the bottom of this page they have the bottles of it for sale. DEVIANT - Retail Product Pricing


----------



## lin7zlu (Aug 21, 2008)

i really appreciate you help!
i thought about painting sunflower seed shells and attaching them to the latex for the scales...
has anyone tried anything like this? if not i can just get some kind of molding clay and use that for the raised skin fx. 



Wicked Vampyre said:


> Great costume idea Mystique is awesome, so is Dark Phoenix. Good luck and post a pic. Would love to see how it turned out.


Thank you!! We're dressing my boyfriend up as the joker in the nurse outfit. "Matilda" 
A group of us are going as comic book villians so it'll be interesting. I'll definately post pictures!


----------



## Echoes_of_Serenity (Oct 7, 2010)

*I've done liquid latex for catwoman*

Liquid latex can be tough but really doable.

If you want to go the naked but not naked look, wear a really small pair of panties or a bikini bottom, and a wrapping that would go around your breasts or paddies for your nipps. Mind you, these items WILL GET DESTROYED.

But if you are afraid that it will stick, put silicon based lube all over yourself, then about 2-3 layers of the latex depending on if it is thick enough that you can't see through it, then a layer of the lube on top.

It makes the outfit glisten and look extremely hot, defining every curve of your body and holding onto it. BUT you must carry some of the lube with you because if people touch you it will start to rub off after a while. I suggest re-lubing (haha, yes... sounds kinda dirty) yourself about every 2 hours - depending on how many people would study your costume or take pictures with you if you decide to go this route. Otherwise, if there isn't the lube on top for slick consistency, your latex will get pulled by someone if their clothes touch you the wrong way.

But it is absolutely fantastic to wear and I love doing it when I can!


Good luck


----------



## alicejohnson (Oct 7, 2011)

here is an article about how to make mystique costume by yourself, pretty clear!

How to Make a Mystique Costume


----------

